# Going to WDW late Nov through early Dec? Wanna share a photopass CD?



## JulieAB (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a photopass CD for our trip 12/9-17.  Our experiences have been really hit or miss every time we go to disneyland.  Some trips it's been really hard to find any photographers!  So I hem and haw about the $60 price each time.  But WDW pre-order CDs are $100!    I know I can ask for a refund if I decide it's not worth it, but I wondered if there were any other families going around our time that would like to share?  $20-25 is a lot easier for me to justify even if we only get a few good ones.  You have 30 days to submit the CD, so it doesn't even need to be our exact dates, just within 30 days.


----------



## ScubaKat (Oct 16, 2011)

There is a group on Facebook that we have joined Photopass with the last couple of times we have gone... Some people volunteer to host and others join... You can search Disney Photopass share and it should pop up..  We usually pay $15 for all pics on a cd that the host would mail to us.


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks!  I will check that out!


----------



## 6scoops (Nov 4, 2011)

JulieAB said:


> I'm thinking about getting a photopass CD for our trip 12/9-17.  Our experiences have been really hit or miss every time we go to disneyland.  Some trips it's been really hard to find any photographers!  So I hem and haw about the $60 price each time.  But WDW pre-order CDs are $100!    I know I can ask for a refund if I decide it's not worth it, but I wondered if there were any other families going around our time that would like to share?  $20-25 is a lot easier for me to justify even if we only get a few good ones.  You have 30 days to submit the CD, so it doesn't even need to be our exact dates, just within 30 days.



Hi Julie,

My family and I will be there from Dec. 24th - Jan 8th.  I would be love to share the cost of the photopass cd.  Good idea!


Send me a message.


----------

